# Help me with buying a big watch



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, I am new into collecting watches and I recently decided I want a big, black watch for my collection. I know that watches above 45mm are considered to be ugly and awfully large, so I don't want people start bragging about their 38mm watches or telling me to get a wall-clock. I just need help from anyone that has an image or information.  
I am between 5 watches, the prices are not so relevant, but this is not really a problem. The looks matter, and I want the watch big, impressive and all black.
So they are : 1) Fossil jr1354 2) TW steel cool black TW821 3) Tendence round gulliver all black chronograph 4) Police viper chronograph (black dial) 5) Haemmer HC-29 brooklyn chronograph 50mm 
As the pics on the net are really few I would really appreciate anyone who could tell me something about these watches or even better post a photo, or why not, suggest something else. Thanks;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Have a look at the 55mm Laco pilot's watch. Even Arnold S. is wearing one. ;-)


----------



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Mike, but I'd rather go for a chronograph.. Plus, at 55mm Laco is too big even for a big watch..


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are all some sweet looking watches. 1) My nephew has that fossil and it is a gorgeous looking watch - but hard to read in the dark, and seems to me there is something lacking in build quality. 2) My brother in law owns a TW Steel watch and the crown position and size are a little awkward for him - seems like a good quality watch though. 3) Never heard of Tendence watches, won't comment. 4) Nothing against Police watches, I'm just not a fan. 5) I like the look of the Haemmer watches in general - decent build quality in my experience.

I'll throw a wrench into the whole thing and maybe get flogged on this forum but you should add the Nixon 51-30 black chrono into the mix. I own a white one and it is the one watch that always gets compliments and comments EVERY time I wear it. It is a big, thick, heavy watch that gets noticed. The one thing I will say about Nixon from experience is that they tend to be over priced - I guess value is what you perceive though, and I got mine for a substantial discount.


----------



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate, I agree that nixon watches are over priced, and that is one of the reasons I left it out of the mix, the other one being that I'm not sure that there is an all-black edition of this watch (talking about 51-30 chrono, not pu or anything else)


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

If you want a comfortable BIG a d meaty watch and the price is not relevant take a look at this

Android Hercules Ceramic Automatic Tourbillon - YouTube

All solid ceramic 50mm


MovementSeagull TY-802 Automatic Flying Tourbillon w/ 27 Jewels 

Has deep dish dial and look awesome

You can get it for around 1500-1600 USD.
Android Hercules Limited Edition Automatic Flying Tourbillon Ceramic Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Well dude I would really love to have this watch, but what I meant was that price is not a problem until up around 500 USD.. Thanks for the reply though, it is really an amazing watch


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I have another one that you might really like. I love mine. Oakley 12 Gauge.

Swiss chronograph, sapphire crystal, really nice construction...


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

1- looks just like a nixon 51-30 but with lower build quality
2- im not a fan, but i didn't dig very much
3- ditto
4- not a police fan in general
5- either this or number one would be my choice out of the options that you gave.

However I'd look at one of the following...

a Nixon 51-30 chrono leather

here
Nixon 51-30 PU All Black | eBay

or here
NEW NIXON 51-30 CHRONO BLACK & RAW GOLD WATCH A124-1036 $400.00 882902563889 | eBay

or here
Nixon 51-30 Chrono MATTE BLACK DARK TORTOISE watch NEW IN BOX surf A083 1061 | eBay

I own the second and like the way it looks, since the gold is used selectively you only get the glimmer of a timepiece, It appears as only the abstraction of a watch. You can pick one up for 100-250 if you don't get it from Nixon directly.

If you don't like that then I'd encourage you towards an Invicta, I personally like their skeletons and you'll stay under 200 for a new one.

here- this one has a seagull movement.
Invicta Men's 1086 Specialty Sea Ghost Mechanical Skeletonized Black LowestPRICE | eBay

or here
Men's INVICTA QUINOTAUR RUSSIAN DIVER SKELETON 1091 NEW | eBay

or here
Invicta Men's Russian Diver Skeleton 10 JEWEL Black Ceramic -- $1,495.00 1 left! | eBay

I know they're not ALL black but that should give you some options. They'll be nicer than a fossil and way more unique, might want to move on them quickly. Whatever I dig up isn't likely to be there for long.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

For Fashion watches I have the Nixon 51-30 Tide in black & gold as pictured and the mid-size Invicta Venom (46mm), but it's not black.
The Nixon 51-30 hands down gets the most attention of all the watches I own - 4/5 times someone will say "nice watch" and ask what it is and where to buy one.
I had thought about selling it after I first recieved it, but it has grown on me now - probably from all the compliments it recieves.
I must say for the size it's a very comfortable watch to wear.

I got this one off ebay brand new for around $250


----------



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey thanks, you've been really helpful, I was into 1091 for quite a long but the crown size is too big.. The all black pu looks really cool.. Right now I also lean towards the haemmer more..


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

slepchor said:


> Hey thanks, you've been really helpful, I was into 1091 for quite a long but the crown size is too big.. The all black pu looks really cool.. Right now I also lean towards the haemmer more..


no problem, its what we're here for. The haemmer is the nicest out of that bunch you picked.


----------



## slepchor (Jun 9, 2012)

Is it a heavy watch?


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

slepchor said:


> Is it a heavy watch?


Not to bad actually! I think the wide bracelet helps disperse the weight nicely on the wrist.
It's very comfortable for it's size


----------



## iamblamb (Dec 4, 2011)

it also comes with the leather band option, so it gets even lighter, they just released a titanium version too, and its uber light.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

NoleenELT said:


> I have another one that you might really like. I love mine. Oakley 12 Gauge.
> 
> Swiss chronograph, sapphire crystal, really nice construction...


What case size that watch ?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Will3020 said:


> What case size that watch ?


IIRC, it's ~ 46-47mm without the crowns if you measure it directly across the middle.


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kinda late but this is my Sottomarino Orca black on black. It was on sale for $39 shipped on eBay and now has gone up back to $99 at Precision Time Co.

I will say it's a great watch for the price, even if you do pay the full price.

If you look on the website you can see other all black models too.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if you still are looking for a new watch, but for Fossil, TW Steel and Haemmer I would anytime recommend the TW Steel watches or TW Steel ure as we say in Danish. They have a greater history and really is a solid brand, so even though you pay a higher price than buying Fossil, then you will not regret it at all. Really a solid brand with and interesting history that calls for respect.


----------



## Norcalphoto (Aug 29, 2012)

timetokill said:


> For Fashion watches I have the Nixon 51-30 Tide in black & gold as pictured and the mid-size Invicta Venom (46mm), but it's not black.
> The Nixon 51-30 hands down gets the most attention of all the watches I own - 4/5 times someone will say "nice watch" and ask what it is and where to buy one.
> I had thought about selling it after I first recieved it, but it has grown on me now - probably from all the compliments it recieves.
> I must say for the size it's a very comfortable watch to wear.
> ...


Nice Picture! The black and gold look fantastic. I am definitely going to buy one for my son who wears mostly G Shock and Locman.


----------



## philipp670 (Aug 19, 2012)

I got this DIESEL® Watches SBA:Men SBA DZ7193 its been going good and many people have complemented me on it.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this watch meets your wishes. And besides, it's georgous! (I am not really into watches over 44mm, but for this one I would make an exception b-))












VP16-02 | Molarity Watch Group


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah man tell me about it! That watch is evil! Hats off!


----------



## mark_n84 (Sep 22, 2012)

Welder do quite a few nice large pieces, I have one of the k24 models myself [3303 model], but as you're after all black then this may be worth some consideration.









But from the watches you have listed, I personally like both the TW Steel and the Haemmer, they're both very fine looking watches.


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

I totally agree with you. Personally I like Welder and Haemmer a bit more. They are not as well known as TW Steel and then I'm crazy about placing the crown in the left side which they do more often. I do like to support the smaller brands


----------



## go_getta (Nov 30, 2012)

My 51-30 Chrono All Black has been great so far. By far the most complements come from this one. Just threw on a Python strap that IMO doesn't look too bad, though 25mm lugs are hard to find...straps swap out easily...big, heavy. definitely recommended!


----------

